# Whining early in the morning



## Broome Marshalls (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey guys, I have done a search on this topic, and haven't yet come across an answer so thought I would repost the topic. This is my first post, love this forum, have learnt so much from you all! ;D

A bit of background....
My Vizsla Jarvis is 8 months old, is inside with us a lot when we are home but sleeps outside (has done so from approx 3 months age), and is very settled out there, will take himself to bed when he is tired. 
He gets plenty of exercise and attention, we live in a tropical climate, so his energy level doesn't seem to be as high as some of the Vizslas on here, maybe due to the heat. He is fed a raw food diet, various mince, chicken wings, necks, lamb bones etc. 

The problem we are having, is that he is waking up around 6am every day, and just crying and whining, its only started approx 5 weeks ago, and we dont know how to stop it. If we ignore him, he gets louder, and if we go outside to feed him breakfast when he cries, I feel like we are re enforcing the behaviour :

Anyone have any ideas on what to do??


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the probable answer, imo, is that Vizsla's tend to prefer being inside with their owners, I'm sure most owners here would agree. Admittedly some do sleep outside but I've no idea how to stop one from whining at 6am that's kept outside, but I get up about 5am usually anyway ;D.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't mean to be nosy but don't you worry about dognappers and snakes other dangerous creatures? 
He is still a puppy - I would be crying too :'(


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the forums!

I think what you have to keep in mind is that all dogs are "pack animals". Jarvis really isn't doing anything wrong by wanting to be with his pack. The solution is to bring him inside so he can be with you.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I hope that you will consider bringing him in. For safety as well as cuddling time


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As pups get older they require less sleep, and just sounds like he is ready to start his day.
If you want him to sleep later, your going to have to work on adjusting his schedule.
Think about doing more mental/physical exercise during the day, and work on him staying up a little later in the evenings. Maybe even a late snack before he turns in for the night.
Mine like to rise with the sun, and its always fit with my schedule. If I'm still tired I let them out to potty, and then into my bed. They are always happy to catch a extra hour in bed sleeping with me.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, Vizslas are bonded to their people, +1. It also gets lighter outside earlier, so he likely gets up with the sun. Not being inside with you, he cannot know what the routine is, that it's still sleep time at 6am. 

You can exercise him until both of you drop, but the other need that is as powerful for them is the emotional one of being close. If you want him to get the routine of the house, you'll need to let him into the house to learn it. Consider putting his crate inside, preferably in your bedroom so he can be close, and also learn that he doesn't start his day until you do.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome Bro& Mar,
I'm sorry but... I had to chuckle to myself as I read your topic... It brought back vivid memories of my first V Foxy... my baby girl. She was not allowed in bed with us, and slept in her crate in the room with us. But... she started ( Just like Jarvis) very early morning whining... so (not being ready to get up at 0 dark 30, I would lift the comforter, and she would fly up under it, snuggle in, sigh, and go back to sleep... Wha-La! That lasted a long time? may be a month or so, before she was in bed with us all night, crate gone, But life was good.

Our current V Mr. Ferguson, & Pearl our Bloodhound both wake very early, as that is when the hubby rises. It is just time to get up and get going, for Pearl... it is time to EAT! Fergy really starts his serious whining around 8:30 because that is our normal routine time to go out and run. Some times if we break from normal, he won't get Really wound up with the demanding, until 9-10 but later than that and he is climbing the walls.

I must agree with the rest of the pack about V's indoors. I truly believe it is just part of them (like so many other very personal Vizsla traits) they need to be with us or near us always. They may choose to be in a different room, or on the porch sleeping in the sun, or sitting on the table on the patio... but it is their choice, and it doesn't last very long... the come looking for us. IMO your dog will be happier inside with you... have you thought of a dog door, that way he could be where he wanted to be at any given time.


----------

